# Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Februar 2009)

*Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt? gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?


----------



## hohecker (17. Februar 2009)

*Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Sieht aus wie ein Igel.
Liefert Ihr mal nen Test nach von dem Teil?


----------



## w00tification (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass dieses.. Ding.. besser kühlt, als der IFX-14 von Thermalright oder der CNPS9900 von Zalman. Aber mal sehen.

Und wo soll man da nen Lüfter anbringen, wenn überhaupt? Sieht etwas "Lüfterphob" aus.


----------



## Naitsabes (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Die Dinger erinnern mich immer an die SpaWa Kühler der HD3850/HD4850


----------



## DanielX (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



w00tification schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass dieses.. Ding.. besser kühlt, als der IFX-14 von Thermalright oder der CNPS9900 von Zalman. Aber mal sehen.
> 
> Und wo soll man da nen Lüfter anbringen, wenn überhaupt? Sieht etwas "Lüfterphob" aus.



Der Einsatztbereich wird ja auch eher die Industrie sein und da sind passive Kühler schon gefragter als aktive, warum ganz einfach da kann kein Lüfter kaputt gehen kann.

Und sonst meine Meinung, eine Leistungssteigerung von ca. 30% find ich immer gut. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## dot (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



w00tification schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass dieses.. Ding.. besser kühlt, als der IFX-14 von Thermalright oder der CNPS9900 von Zalman. Aber mal sehen.
> 
> Und wo soll man da nen Lüfter anbringen, wenn überhaupt? Sieht etwas "Lüfterphob" aus.



Sehe da auch recht wenig Angriffsflaeche fuer die Luft zum Abfuehren der Waerme.


----------



## Explosiv (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Ich bezweifle, das die Pin-Kühler besser kühlen als normale Flächenkühler wie sie derzeit existieren. Kühler mit normalen Rippen haben viel mehr Fläche zu bieten, auf der gleichen Bodenplatte. Mehr Fläche=mehr abtransport der Wärme ! Das ist mal wieder so eine Modeerscheinung, um etwas zu verkaufen. Die Meinung würde ich nur ändern, wenn es überzeugende Test´s von PCGH gibt, die anderes beweisen  !

Mfg


----------



## DanielX (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Achja noch etwas was für PIN-Kühler in der Industrie sprich.

Ein PIN-Kühler wird unter extremen Bedingungen sicherlich nicht annähern so schnell seine Kühlleistung verlieren wie ein Lamellen-Kühler, da sich in den Lamellen Dreck/Staub sehr viel schneller ablagert als auf sehr weit auseinander stehen PIN's.

MfG DanielX


----------



## espanol (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Also für meine NB oder SB kann ich mir den gut vorstellen aber auf meinem q6600 geht das garnich^^
Edit: DanielX stimmt der große vorteil steckt in der Wartung.


----------



## SL55 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Ich denke das ding hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, ist auf alle fälle interessant, vorallem für passive Systeme.

Wenn das ganze aus Kupfer ist (also alles aus Kupfer) wird es sicher gut geeignet sein auch wärmere CPUs zu kühlen.

Natürlich ist das jetzt kein OC Kühler, aber dafür ein Ich-bin-leise Kühler 

MfG


----------



## Alte-Schule (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erinnert mich sehr stark an sochl einen Boliden 


kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das der oben genannte kühler wirklich leistung bringen soll. sieht für mich er stylisch in einem silentcase aus als alles andere.aber bringt mich mal auf den neusten stand was ist das Konvektionsprinzip? ps diese frage hat sich erledigt kühlung mit umgebungsluft alles klar.





> Achja noch etwas was für PIN-Kühler in der Industrie sprich.
> 
> Ein PIN-Kühler wird unter extremen Bedingungen sicherlich nicht annähern so schnell seine Kühlleistung verlieren wie ein Lamellen-Kühler, da sich in den Lamellen Dreck/Staub sehr viel schneller ablagert als auf sehr weit auseinander stehen PIN's.


 
meinste nicht das industrie rechner besser gegen staub schmutz geschütz sind als homepcs mal erlich? sonnst kommt ja der ganze dreckauf andere teile im rechner wenn sie nicht am kühler bleiben.


----------



## FeuRenard (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



espanol schrieb:


> Also für meine NB oder SB kann ich mir den gut vorstellen (...)



war auch mein erster Gedanke, als ich in die Comments schaute.
Man darf gespannt sein, vllt. wirds ja ne Revolution


----------



## kaisper (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Was macht der Igel da in meinem PC ^^


----------



## Alte-Schule (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

ps nochmal für die leute die nicht den ganzen thread lesen, kühlung mit Konvektionsprinzip ist die kühlung mit der umgebungsluft

ich nochmal sinnvoll wäre ja die pins als heatpieps zunutzen vielleicht erreicht man dadurch eine bessere wäreableitung vom boden.


----------



## Nelson (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



Alte-Schule schrieb:


> meinste nicht das industrie rechner besser gegen staub schmutz geschütz sind als homepcs mal erlich? sonnst kommt ja der ganze dreckauf andere teile im rechner wenn sie nicht am kühler bleiben.


schonmal in nen industrierechner geguckt? zumindest in denen wo ich schon rumgeschraubt hab (hauptsächlich daimler) da frägst dich erstmal ob sich der lüfter überhaupt noch bewegen kann bei den Staubmassen


----------



## DanielX (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

@ Alte-Schule

Nein, deswegen habe ich auch geschreiben extreme Bedingungen, da sind keine Leute die ihre Rechner hegen und pflegen wie hier im Forum.

Wenn ich es mal ganz blöd Ausdrücke, die werden dahingestellt und dann sollen die einfach laufen, am besten ohne das irgendeiner was macht.

Und überlegmal mal je nach Umgebebung wäre ein perfeker Schutz teurer als das System selbst. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Alte-Schule (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



DanielX schrieb:


> @ Alte-Schule
> 
> Nein, deswegen habe ich auch geschreiben extreme Bedingungen, da sind keine Leute die ihre Rechner hegen und pflegen wie hier im Forum.
> 
> ...


 
nee daniel ich meine die industrie rechner von heute werden schon von vornerein gegen staub und schmutz geschützt bevor die kühlende luft in den rechner gelangt aber ich kann mir nicht diesen kühler mit diesem formen vorstellen in einem indurechner da gibts bessere lösungen,natürlich spielt auch der einsatzpunkt des rechners eine wichtige rolle aber da denk ich das die firma die einen rechner brauch für sein vorhaben auch eine firma anspricht um seine einsatzgebiete für das gerät zunennen. sonnst wär die firma blöd um null acht fünfzehn lösungen zubenutzen. der kostenfaktor würde sich dadurch nur erhöhen. oder nicht?

aber vielleicht regt dich auch meine vorstellung an wie dieser kühler eine 30% bessere kühleistung gewehrt ich kann mir nicht vorstehlen das das nur kupferbolzen sind.

@ Nelson na die indu rechner die ich kenne dort sind dike pasps lüfter aus aluguss drin die werden mit ordentlich strom versorgt wenn du da nicht auf passt dann können die dir auch den finger kaputt machen echt jetzt.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



Nelson schrieb:


> schonmal in nen industrierechner geguckt? zumindest in denen wo ich schon rumgeschraubt hab (hauptsächlich daimler) da frägst dich erstmal ob sich der lüfter überhaupt noch bewegen kann bei den Staubmassen



Wenn du den Lüfter unter dem ganzen Staub ersteinmal gefunden hast. So war es bei mir oft, es trifft mich immer noch der Schlag wenn ich solche Rechner sehe


----------



## Brzeczek (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Ich bleibe bei der guten alten Wasser Kühlung


----------



## DanielX (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

@ Alte-Schule

Einigen wir uns dadrauf das es aufs Einsatzgebiet ankommt.


----------



## Mukato (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

lol..hatte vor 8Jahren schon Pinkühler der Firma Swiftech im Einsatz. Das Design ist hier eher nur billig geklaut und nix neues!!


----------



## Shibi (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Der Kühler hat meiner Meinung nach eine zu kleine Oberfläche. Er wird die Wärme nicht schnell genug an die Luft abgeben können.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## renba (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Falls er wirklich gut sein sollte, könnte ich es mir vorstellen, so einen zu kaufen.


----------



## dot (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



Nelson schrieb:


> schonmal in nen industrierechner geguckt? zumindest in denen wo ich schon rumgeschraubt hab (hauptsächlich daimler) da frägst dich erstmal ob sich der lüfter überhaupt noch bewegen kann bei den Staubmassen



Besonders schoen sind Geraete die direkt neben den Maschinene zur Reifenherstellung angebracht sind und so schoen der Gummischmodder am Gehaeuse pappt. Die Geraete haben dann natuerlich keine Oeffnung und geben die Waerme gaenzlich ueber das Gehaeuse ab.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Das Prinzip ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht neu! Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren schon auf Sockel A ein ähnlichen Kühler mit Pins aus einem sehr eigenartigen Material das mir jetzt nicht mehr einfällt...


----------



## Alte-Schule (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

ok daniel einigen wir uns auf das einsatzgebiet 

aber weiter mit der technik des kühlers wie kann er diese kühlleistung erreichen wie schon mukato meinte der swiftech den ich auch oben abgebildet habe hat mit seinen ich glaub 241 kühlpins aus alu eine gute kühlleistung für damals ahtlon xp cpus gehabt kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das der ich nennen ihn auch mal igelkühler^^ durch wennige pins eine solche kühlleistung bieten kann 
nagut man kennt nicht die größe des kühlers und technik der pins ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen das sie eine heatpipelösung einsetzen was eine schnellere wärmeabfuhr leisten würde


----------



## Jami (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Da kann ich genaus so gut nen Igel auf meinen Sockel schnallen. 
Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, wie das Teil kühlen soll, wo doch aktuelle Kühler z´geschätzte 10 Mio. Kühlrippen haben. Aber wenns was bringt....


----------



## slpnr (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

find das teil ziemlich cool glaube aber nicht an die kühlwirkung ^^


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Ich finde das teil weder schön,noch cool!
Wirkt dazu auch noch mickrig!


----------



## Alte-Schule (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



Jami schrieb:


> Da kann ich genaus so gut nen Igel auf meinen Sockel schnallen.
> Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, wie das Teil kühlen soll, wo doch aktuelle Kühler z´geschätzte 10 Mio. Kühlrippen haben. Aber wenns was bringt....


 was 10 millionen was hast du für ein monsterkühler hallo  der war geil


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Das wär dann ein Ifx-2000


----------



## Condemned (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

das teil is doch blöd, da hat man ja keine chancen das mit nem lüfter eventuell zu erweitern


----------



## spawn_2401 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

LOL, 10 Mio. Kühlrippen, coole Sache. 

Müsste man mal testen, wie die Kühlleistung von dem Teil ist. Wenn sich diese Firma auf industrielle Kühltechniken spezialisiert hat, dann wird das Teil schon durchdacht sein. Sieht aber trotzdem lächerlich aus^^


----------



## Nemesis-tlx (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Denke mal schön das das Teil seine Leistung bringt und wenig Wartung/Reinigung braucht.


----------



## s1n88 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



Condemned schrieb:


> das teil is doch blöd, da hat man ja keine chancen das mit nem lüfter eventuell zu erweitern


ist ja auch mehr für passive kühlung gedacht, deswegen ohne lüfter


----------



## Alte-Schule (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

eigentlich ist dieser kühler ja nicht vom hersteller gedacht den kühler im pc bereich einzusetzen. das sagt ja der abscnitt des artikels auf eetimes

The new heat sinks are a great fit for emerging green technologies such as solar cells and advanced LED lighting, as well as any other applications and devices operating in natural convection environments


----------



## S_Fischer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Für die sb bestimmt nicht schlecht aber zu hoch im server bestimmt besser einzusetzen.


----------



## Jami (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Kommt Leute, so gut war der Witz jetzt auch nicht 
MIch würde das Material interessieren aus dem das Teil gefertigt ist. Herkömmliches Kupfer? Oder tun die sich jetzt mit Palit zusammen und beschichten den Kühler mit Diamantstaub? 
Naja, wenigtens sieht das Tei lschön platzsparend aus. Aber wenn man sich draufsetzt ist aber Sense im Gelänse


----------



## butter_milch (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Wenn die Kühlleistung dieser unscheinbaren Kühler derart hoch sein soll, warum gibt es sie dann nicht schon länger für PCs? Oder eben in einem größeren Angebot?

Gekauft wird, was gut kühlt und dabei ein gutes PLV besitzt, ist doch logisch


----------



## Echo419 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

*für alle die in physik nich so aufgepasst haben (wie ich zu meiner zeit):* 

konvektion bedeutet nix anderes, als dass warme luft aufsteigt und kühlere luft nachströmt.

(wenn die luft schnell genug fliessen würde, könnte man evtl nen miniorkan oder minitornado etc. im pc erzeugen.
nen unwetter im pc, wie geil....  )

das bedeutet man hat einen natürlichen luftstrom im gehäuse ohne lüfter einsetzen zu müssen.
diese igelfrisur ist also dafür da, dass die nachströmende kalte luft die abwärme von dem zu kühlenden chip etc. mitnimmt.
dass die pins rund sind hat schon seinen grund.dadurch strömt die luft ohne grossartige verwirbelungen weg.
sicher haben quadratische pins evtl. ne grössere oberfläche, aber durch die ecken können verwirbelungen in der strömenden luft entstehen, die einen guten wärmeabtransport behindern könnten.

diesen kühler kann ich mir am effizientesten in nem htpc vorstellen ,da die mainboard dort oft waagerecht verbaut sind, damit ebenso dieser kühler.
denn wenn diese igelfrisur des kühlers nach oben steht funktioniert die konvektion am besten.

so nun genug unterricht für heut.... 


mfg echo


----------



## Jami (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



Echo419 schrieb:


> *für alle die in physik nich so aufgepasst haben (wie ich zu meiner zeit):*
> 
> konvektion bedeutet nix anderes, als dass warme luft aufsteigt und kühlere luft nachströmt.
> 
> ...


Informativ!! 
Kling logisch, aber die Chips müssten dann aber genug Hitze aushalten. 
Außerdem, um effizient zu kühlen, müsste doch Luft von unten am Chip vorbei fließen, heißt irgendwo muss eine Wärmequelle sein, damit die Luft aufsteigt. Und dann ist ein Lüfter doch wesentlich einfacher und gesünder für die Elektronik, oder?


----------



## Echo419 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



Jami schrieb:


> Informativ!!
> Kling logisch, aber die Chips müssten dann aber genug Hitze aushalten.
> Außerdem, um effizient zu kühlen, müsste doch Luft von unten am Chip vorbei fließen, heißt irgendwo muss eine Wärmequelle sein, damit die Luft aufsteigt. Und dann ist ein Lüfter doch wesentlich einfacher und gesünder für die Elektronik, oder?



dann hast du das prinzip der konvektion doch noch nich so ganz verstanden.
die hitzequelle ist der *chip*.
dieser erhitzt diesen kühler, welcher wiederum die luft darum erhitzt.diese warme luft steigt auf und saugt damit kühlere luft aus der umgebung an.diese kühlere luft fliesst zum kühler und dann nach oben an seinen pins vorbei und erwärmt sich dort (nimmt wärme auf) und steigt ebefalls auf.... und so weiter
das geht munter so weiter ,solange wärme vom kühler abgegeben wird *und* die warme luft aus dem gehäuse entweichen kann.

aber in wieweit diese kühlleistung aussreicht um cpus oder gpus zu kühlen, muss sich zeigen.für north- und southbridge, ebenso für spawa auf ner grafikkarte würde der kühler sicher ausreichen.

aber du hast sicher recht, dass ein zusätzlicher gehäuselüfter diese konvektion unterstützen kann.

mfg echo


----------



## BTMsPlay (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

lol son ding hab ich seit jahren auf dem Schreibtisch stehen da kann man Stifte und so reinklemmen. Das soll jetzt ein Kühler sein? Man die sind ja mit der umbennerei schlimmer als Nvidia mal sehen was nächste Woche mein Klobürste ist.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Ich gebe euch einen Tipp für die beste Kühlung überhaupt, aber auf eigene Gefahr probieren, ich hafte für nichts.Man braucht einen zuemlich dicken Kupferdraht und irgendeinen Kühler aus Kupfer für die GPU oder CPU. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch zu Hause ist, aber bei mir ist die Heizung ganz nahe am Rechner.Einfach das Kupferdrahtum die Heizung umwickeln und ihr habt einen gigantischen Passivkühler, der nebenbei das Zimmer erwärmt, so zumindest funzt das bei mir.


----------



## Echo419 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Ich gebe euch einen Tipp für die beste Kühlung überhaupt, aber auf eigene Gefahr probieren, ich hafte für nichts.Man braucht einen zuemlich dicken Kupferdraht und irgendeinen Kühler aus Kupfer für die GPU oder CPU. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch zu Hause ist, aber bei mir ist die Heizung ganz nahe am Rechner.Einfach das Kupferdrahtum die Heizung umwickeln und ihr habt einen gigantischen Passivkühler, der nebenbei das Zimmer erwärmt, so zumindest funzt das bei mir.



aha 

und wie dick ist der kupferdraht? 
durchmesser in etwa der grösse der heizung, also 1,20m, oder was... haha:

der effekt der wärmeableitung über den heizkörper is sehr gering bis gar nich dvorhanden, mit nem handelsüblichen kupferdraht.eher heizt du noch die cpu/gpu noch zusätzlich auf mit der heizung (zumindest im winter). 


ich weiss ja nich wie das bei euch anderen forenmember is, aber ich stell den rechner soweit weg vom heizkörper wie möglich.

mfg echo


----------



## Shibi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert. Erstens ist ein Kupferdraht in der Regel viel zu dünn um ausreichend Wärme zu leiten, außerdem ist die Auflagefläche des Drahtes sehr gering. Also kann er auch nicht viel Wärme aufnehmen. Dann kommt auch noch das Problem diese Wärme wieder an die Heizung abzugeben. 
Und mit einer Grafikkarte einen Heizkörper merkbar aufzuwärmen dürfte nahezu unmöglich sein.

Außerdem wird das Zimmer dann immer noch nicht wärmer als ohne diesen ominösen Draht, da die Wärme ja auch so abgegeben wird, nur halt durch den GPU-Kühler und nicht über die Heizung.

Und ich seh jetzt mal ganz davon ab, dass bei mir die Heizung sowieso schon warm ist.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## 4clocker (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Ich gebe euch einen Tipp für die beste Kühlung überhaupt, aber auf eigene Gefahr probieren, ich hafte für nichts.Man braucht einen zuemlich dicken Kupferdraht und irgendeinen Kühler aus Kupfer für die GPU oder CPU. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch zu Hause ist, aber bei mir ist die Heizung ganz nahe am Rechner.Einfach das Kupferdrahtum die Heizung umwickeln und ihr habt einen gigantischen Passivkühler, der nebenbei das Zimmer erwärmt, so zumindest funzt das bei mir.



Das ist so ziemlich das dümmste was ich jemals gehört habe!

Das funktioniert vielleicht mit den Spannungswandlern aber für 
200 Watt TDP von nem ordentlich aufgebohrtem Quadcore musste dir schon was realistisches einfalln lassen!

Vielleicht tragen ja auch bald die Mainzelmännchen die Abwärme 
mit Eimern aus dem Gehäuse


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Mal abgesehen davon das dass auch das dümmste is was ich bisher in sachen CPU-Kühlung gehört habe ist, wenn du dann mal die Heizung AN machst geht der Schuß nach hinten los...


----------



## 4clocker (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

Im Winter könnte man ja den Kupferdraht einfach aus dem Fenster Hängen!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*

 Jawohl... So wird er es machen...


----------



## TheReal1604 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



4clocker schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich das dümmste was ich jemals gehört habe!
> 
> Das funktioniert vielleicht mit den Spannungswandlern aber für
> 200 Watt TDP von nem ordentlich aufgebohrtem Quadcore musste dir schon was realistisches einfalln lassen!
> ...



Dito?! 



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das dass auch das dümmste is was ich bisher in sachen CPU-Kühlung gehört habe ist, wenn du dann mal die Heizung AN machst geht der Schuß nach hinten los...



Das erste was mir bei der idee in den Kopf kahm : Arme Cpu , was hat sie dir denn getan das du sie so quälen musst . 



4clocker schrieb:


> Im Winter könnte man ja den Kupferdraht einfach aus dem Fenster Hängen!



Genau! Und damits nicht so auffällt das bei dir nen 4-6 m langer kupferdraht außem fenster hängt, hängste nen Weihnachtsmann drann oder wie?!  

Mfg,

Real


----------



## 4clocker (10. März 2009)

*AW: Pin-Kühler mit Konvektionsprinzip: Eine Alternative für den PC-Markt?*



> Genau! Und damits nicht so auffällt das bei dir nen 4-6 m langer kupferdraht außem fenster hängt, hängste nen Weihnachtsmann drann oder wie?!


Ich dachte da mehr an ne bunte Lichterkette...oder erst den Kupferdraht aus dem Fenster und dann den Heizkörper ran gehängt, quasi Konvektion free air


----------

